# Fake Schwinn Klunker 5 ..... Caution!



## GTs58

If this was for sale at $150 it wouldn't be such a crime.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152019673003


----------



## mrg

wrong rear handbrake/fender bridge for a 78 drum brake?


----------



## Jeff54

All of the decals are wrong. top bar should be Schwinn's newer block lettering, fork decal in wrong place and so is the Klunker one and seat tube decal wrong. . goes with the territory eh, that blue is crap, and why is the fork tube cap  bolt sticking up with more than an eighth of inch exposure of bearings?

It's not a fake in as much as just plain dumb. Yet still, in parts and tires, there' more than $150 value.


----------



## Metacortex

it is also missing the welded-on kickstand housing.


----------



## vincev




----------



## Jeff54

If it's any consolation, this morning, just before I'd posted here,  I contacted that seller and pointed out all the discrepancies, plus cropped a photo of the real deal and added it in too. , so, it,  ain't like they're clueless at this time. The photo I sent had it all to confirm my citing's except, as usual meta's sharp eye, the kickstand.


----------



## Jeff54

Whelp, I've uncovered why this bike is so screwed up..

This guy is a serious wacko. After my informing him of what's wrong with it, moderately politely, I've gotten in return threats, cursing's, you name it. Apearenntly an idiot who thinks that anybody who givies him the right dope about it, with a presumption that he may have bought it this way will get their lights punched out.



> "DONT MESSAGE MY PAGE NO MORE YOU COWARD IF you tell me that to my face i will break your fudgeing Jaw and Stomp you out, Ass Hoe.JEFF."





*I gather that he also discovered where he's being made a fool of too, right here, and so, let me tell him to his face.. You're an idiot. MAH! HA! HA! HA!*


> "
> Go put a Dick in your mouth and keep quiet u Bitch ass Mother fudgeer"
> 
> "NO IM NOT STUPID IM IGNORANT & CRAZY THAT MOTHER fudgeER WHO BIRTH YOU IN THE WORLD IS THE STUPID ONE."
> 
> "
> I dont know who u are and frankly i dont give a flying F$$K who u are get that first and for most and your the biggest godamn idiot& Moreron i have ever encountered on ebay but for sure i would rather take u and toss you in the dumpster before i get rid of my frame you have a big mouth on this computer i would bet this bike u wouldnt say any of this to my face."
> 
> "HEY WHY DONT YOU PURCHASE THIS BIKE FROM ME AND MAKE IT ALL CORRECT THEN SHOW ME HOW IT SUPPOSE TO BE."


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Jeff54 said:


> Whelp, I've uncovered why this bike is so screwed up..
> 
> This guy is a serious wacko. After my informing him of what's wrong with it, moderately politely, I've gotten in return threats, cursing's, you name it. Apearenntly an idiot who thinks that anybody who givies him the right dope about it, with a presumption that he may have bought it this way will get their lights punched out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I gather that he also discovered where he's being made a fool of too, right here, and so, let me tell him to his face.. You're an idiot. MAH! HA! HA! HA!*



WHAT the Holy fk?.... hell I almost want to email him just for fun!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> WHAT the Holy fk?.... hell I almost want to email him just for fun!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Hit him up on his newer listing!  Reading his description he sounds like a real bull poopter. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152024307769


*1972 Chevy P/U Long bed all Original, 350 Motor, 350  Original Transmission rebuilt, runs Good, Freshly tuneup, new wires, new plugs, new cap, new rotor, 2nd Owner of this Truck, Leave Original or Project... "READY FOR NEW HOME"



*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

GTs58 said:


> Hit him up on his newer listing!  Reading his description he sounds like a real bull ****ter.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152024307769
> 
> 
> *1972 Chevy P/U Long bed all Original, 350 Motor, 350  Original Transmission rebuilt, runs Good, Freshly tuneup, new wires, new plugs, new cap, new rotor, 2nd Owner of this Truck, Leave Original or Project... "READY FOR NEW HOME"
> 
> 
> 
> *



Does it come with the load of poop in the back?... guess that's one way to get rid of your lawn junk

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

GTs58 said:


> Hit him up on his newer listing!  Reading his description he sounds like a real bull ****ter.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152024307769
> 
> 
> *1972 Chevy P/U Long bed all Original, 350 Motor, 350  Original Transmission rebuilt, runs Good, Freshly tuneup, new wires, new plugs, new cap, new rotor, 2nd Owner of this Truck, Leave Original or Project... "READY FOR NEW HOME"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Pfff 6 grand? And it's in Compton?  Hellllllll no

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator

I'd definitely report that crap to ebay, he'll get a warning or temp ban if it's his first offense, if he's had other complaints he'll be banned. 

Darcie


----------

